# O&W Mirage



## K300 (Apr 2, 2010)

My wife got me a flying lesson for my birthday, the flying lesson was yesterday,

yes I know ....... Friday the 13th.(Do you think she planned it that way?)

On Thursday I was doing the usual contemplation over which watch would be the appropriate one to wear for the occasion, so:

I decided against the Citizen Nighthawk, too much trying to look like I know how to use a pilot's watch on my first lesson.

not the AeroWatch for a similar reason to the above,

not the Luminox, too military,

didn't fancy any of the Seikos,

Strong contenders were the O&W M4, the PD 25th Anniversary, the Eterna Chrono, and the O&W Mirage 3,

anyway, decided to wear the O&W Mirage 3, so on Thursday night I put a new Smiths strap on it, broke the strap in that night and got up yesterday and put on the watch.

















I think I made the right decision, I'm wearing it again today, for the first time in a long time I have found myself wearing the same watch for 2 days on the run. This might just be a keeper. :thumbsup:


----------



## howie77 (Jun 21, 2009)

Outstanding.

Good choice, strap is a natural for the Mirage too.

And seeing that your posting today, safe to say must have gone well enough yesterday then!

cheers, Howie


----------



## K300 (Apr 2, 2010)

> And seeing that your posting today, safe to say must have gone well enough yesterday then!


it did, and really enjoyed it, was quite surprised that I actually got most of the 30 minutes flying the plane, Pilot took off and landed, but in between it was all me, basic lesson, level flight, turning, ascent, descent, good stuff, recommend it to anyone.


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

K300 said:


> ...... Friday the 13th.(Do you think she planned it that way?)


She must really love you :rofl:


----------



## K300 (Apr 2, 2010)

coupled with the fact that she has recently reviewed my life insurance with that good looking insurance salesman that keeps ringing up, some people might get suspicious. :butcher:


----------



## Disco You (Jun 22, 2010)

How was the lesson? Which flying club was it?


----------



## K300 (Apr 2, 2010)

Being my first lesson I spent all the time concentrating, I suppose it's like your first driving lesson you don't relax until you've done it a few times, and that's probably the key, relaxing and just doing the minor corrections probably becomes second nature after a while.

It was at Blackpool. Flight Academy.


----------



## Disco You (Jun 22, 2010)

Nice bit of cloud dodging on Friday I'm sure, bet it was loads of fun


----------



## K300 (Apr 2, 2010)

Disco You said:


> Nice bit of cloud dodging on Friday I'm sure, bet it was loads of fun


It wasn't 100% that we would be flying, clouds were high enough we were only at 1500ft, the wind was the problem, Cessna 152 so not the most stable in a cross wind, apparently the maximimum cross wind for landing the 152 is 14 knots, it was 12 knots from the right and we landed on the left wheel pretty hard when we got hit by a gust.

The flying was very enjoyable, just need to find the 7 grand to continue to the PPL B)


----------



## Disco You (Jun 22, 2010)

Ah but it's not as easy as just that. Once you've got your PPL it's time for a night rating... and you'll want to be able to fly a PA 28, because most flying clubs use them... then you'll want to go with a few passengers, so you'll need a VPP rating, then a rating on a bigger plane (cherokee 6 probably)... and an IMC so that you can actually fly when you want to...

etc etc etc, the list will go on. Not to mention the price of exams and medicals and whatnot!


----------



## K300 (Apr 2, 2010)

> Ah but it's not as easy as just that. Once you've got your PPL it's time for a night rating... and you'll want to be able to fly a PA 28, because most flying clubs use them... then you'll want to go with a few passengers, so you'll need a VPP rating, then a rating on a bigger plane (cherokee 6 probably)... and an IMC so that you can actually fly when you want to...
> 
> etc etc etc, the list will go on. Not to mention the price of exams and medicals and whatnot!


Gulp! :jawdrop:


----------

